# NZXT X73 AIO passt nicht durch GPU, be!quiet 700



## NetzNinja (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

steinigt mich, aber ich habe das Gefühl auf dem Schlauch zu stehen. Ich habe bzgl. des Radiatior Einbaus belesen und wollte dies auch umsetzen. Nun muss ich feststellen, dass mir meine RTX 3090 im weg ist und mir 2 CM Schlauch fehlen wenn ich den Radiator mit den Anschlüssen nach unten einbauen möchte.

das MB ist ein ROG STRIX b550-F

Habt ihr noch eine Idee oder komme ich nicht drumherum das Teil zu drehen oder gar im Deckel einzubauen?

Liebe Grüße!
PS: Wäre die Karte im zweiten PCIe-Slot würde es passen, aber den kann ich wohl nicht nutzen, oder?


----------



## psalm64 (8. Januar 2021)

Hilft es vielleicht die Lüfter nach innen zu versetzen und dann den Radiator auf die Lüfter zu setzen? Dann kannst Du den Radiator vielleicht auf den Lüftern ein bischen versetzt nach oben einbauen. Also die oberen Löcher für den untersten Lüfter mit den unteren Löchern des mittleren Lüfters verschrauben etc. Dann wird der Radiator zwar nur noch von 6 Schrauben gehalten und Du verlierst ein bischen Radiatorfläche. Aber vielleicht besser als Neukauf eines 240ers? Wenn das oben passt, hättest Du vielleicht gerade das gewonnen, was am Schlauch fehlt.
Oben würde ich in dem Gehäuse keinen Radiator verbauen, zu wenig Luftlöcher.

Edith sagt:
PCIe-Slot:
Kommt auf das MB an. Guck in das Mainboardhandbuch rein, wie schnell der zweite Slot ist und die PCIe-Lanes verteilt sind (PCIe4 x16 sollte der im Idealfall haben...). Aber normalerweise/meistens sind die anderen Slots langsamer als der erste.
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das ein Asus B550 E oder F, oder? Da ist der zweite Slot auf jeden Fall langsamer.
Und ich glaube, das wäre auch lufttechnisch nicht so gut für die GraKa, da ist sie ziemlich nah am Netzteilkasten, oder?


----------



## NetzNinja (8. Januar 2021)

Es kann so einfach sein. Ich liebe dich :-*  

Ich habe allerdings nur keine Spannung auf den Leitungen, wenn ich sie über die GPU lege.


----------



## psalm64 (8. Januar 2021)

Hab gerne geholfen, hatte  die Tage ein ähnliches Problem und hab genau mit dem Versetzen von Lüftern und Radiator ganz viel rumgetestet.
Bei mir hat es leider nicht geholfen, der Z63 ging zurück und und Z73 wurde bestellt und kommt jetzt bei mir nach oben statt in die Front...


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (8. Januar 2021)

Wie sieht es aus ,wen du einfach den Radiator so drehst. oder in den   Deckel ist also nach oben.....


----------



## NetzNinja (8. Januar 2021)

AMDvsNVIDIA schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus ,wen du einfach den Radiator so drehst. oder in den   Deckel ist also nach oben.....


Aber genau davon raten mir doch alle ab (Thema Luftanstauung)


----------



## OldGambler (8. Januar 2021)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## psalm64 (8. Januar 2021)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Der Radiator gehört vorne eindeutig mit den Schläuchen oben ausgerichtet.
> Radiator um 180° gedreht verbauen.


Nein, genau das eben nicht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbGomv195sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tU7D6y_QYcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schläuche nach unten oder Radiator in den Deckel. Aber Deckel verbietet sich beim 700er wegen fehlender Löcher im Deckel...


----------



## NetzNinja (8. Januar 2021)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Der Radiator gehört vorne eindeutig mit den Schläuchen oben ausgerichtet.
> Radiator um 180° gedreht verbauen.


also zu diesem Thema gibt es hier eine Thread und immer wieder taucht das x millionen mal angesehene Video von Gamers Nexus auf .


----------



## psalm64 (8. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es natürlich wichtig, das man den CPU-Block mit Pumpe, bevor man es endgültig einbaut, einmal unter den Radiator hält und die Pumpe etwas läufen lässt, damit die Luft in den Radiator steigt.
Aber man kann natürlich auch einfach den Rechner ein bischen kippen, bis man diese Stellung erreicht hat, während die Pumpe läuft. Sollte genauso gut sein.


----------



## NetzNinja (8. Januar 2021)

Also ich bekomme es nur hin, wenn ich die Leitungen über die GPU lege und so richtig optimal kommt mir das auch nicht vor


----------



## psalm64 (8. Januar 2021)

Wenn da genug Platz für ist, sollte das doch passen. Ausser Dir sagt das optisch nicht zu, Du hast ja bestimmt ein Glasseitenteil?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (8. Januar 2021)

@psalm64: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKwA7ygTJn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die NZXT X73 hat die ganz normalen Pumpen von Asetek verbaut, da sitzt die Pumpe direkt am Kühler, ein Einbau des Radiators mit den Schläuchen nach oben ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Also: Radiator drehen und glücklich sein.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Januar 2021)

warum die Anschlüsse unten und nicht oben?


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Januar 2021)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> @psalm64:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz, Jayz sagt das es ok ist wenn die Schläuche oben sind solange die Pumpe nicht tiefer als die Anschlüsse des Radiators sind.(2-3cm sind zu vernachlässigen)


----------



## NetzNinja (8. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist die Verwirrung perfekt. So lassen oder drehen...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (8. Januar 2021)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, Jayz sagt das es ok ist wenn die Schläuche oben sind solange die Pumpe nicht tiefer als die Anschlüsse des Radiators sind.(2-3cm sind zu vernachlässigen)


Nein?

Jay sagt, die Pumpe muss tiefer sitzen als die Anschlüsse am Radiator und das tun die asetek Pumpen quasi immer.

Ist ja auch logisch, Luft sammelt sich am höchsten Punkt und überall ist Luft okay, ausser in der Pumpe.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2021)

Anschlüsse gehören normalerweise immer nach oben, damit Luft aus dem Radiator in den AGB gelangen kann. Eine AIO hat kein AGB und da wird sich die Luft oben am Radiator ansammeln. Daher geht hier die Empfehlung aus die Anschlüsse nach unten zu verbauen, damit die Luft sich oben sammeln kann und die Anschlüsse immer unter Wasser sind. Es kann aber durchaus sein das selbst wenn die Anschlüsse oben sind eine AIO problemlos läuft, denn Luft steigt von sich aus nicht gerne nach unten und daher ist im Grunde nur wichtig das die Anschlüsse immer höher als die Pumpe liegen.

In diesem Konkretem Fall einfach versuchen, wenn die Pumpe keine Geräusche macht und die Temperaturen auch gut sind können auch die Anschlüsse oben verbaut werden. Den Radiator oben im Top zu verbauen hat Vor- und Nachteile. Nachteil der Radiator bekommt die warme Luft der Grafikkarte ab und dann fällt die CPU-Temperatur etwas höher aus. Vorteil die Grafikkarte bekommt keine vorgewärmte Luft und kann etwas weiter runter kühlen. Das wird aber nicht so viel sein weshalb es auch vernachlässigt werden kann. Aus diesem Grund ist der Radiator vorne besser angebracht.


----------

